# EKGs



## ssullivan@adirondacktherapy.com (Jul 25, 2010)

My EKGs are sometimes being denied when pt is having an EKG before sugery. Its her pre-op exam....can anyone tell me the correct payable diagnosis for this code? I believe I am using the correct V-code already.


----------



## rthames052006 (Jul 25, 2010)

ssullivan@adirondacktherapy.com said:


> My EKGs are sometimes being denied when pt is having an EKG before sugery. Its her pre-op exam....can anyone tell me the correct payable diagnosis for this code? I believe I am using the correct V-code already.





Pre-op will not always get your claims paid.  Are you only using the V pre-op code for the EKG?  Is is various carriers that are denying your claims? What type of surgery is the patient having and why?


----------



## armymomryan (Jul 26, 2010)

I do a lot of pre-op for cardiology (V72.81) with no denials, check out the 
codes under V72 and find appropriate code for type of exam


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jul 26, 2010)

I also use the V72.8_ codes and get paid


----------



## harmijo (Jul 26, 2010)

So what type of exams would be included in the V72.82 PRE-OP RESPIRATORY EXAM.


----------



## hortonwl (Jul 26, 2010)

I know that for Medicare (at least here in CO) they require a secondary dx along with V72.81 stating the operative dx. I believe that V72.81 is always the correct V code to use for EKG's, as they are cardiac exams. For example; if the pt will be having a knee procedure done b/c of osteoarthrosis the pre-op EKG would be coded with V72.81 as primary and 715.16 as secondary. I found this info on trailblazer; I submit all the EKG's for the clinic I work at, and I don't see any denials on them when they are coded this way! I

I hope this helps!

Whitney CPC-A


----------



## OCD_coder (Jul 26, 2010)

*Ekg*

Just a quick FYI - there is an LCD for EKG's on the Medicare website.  If you use one of the listed diagnosis from the LCD, you will lessen your denial rate.

It works for us.


----------

